# Going Horse shopping in 4 days!



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good for you, what exactly what are you looking for?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

16.3HH+ warmblood or TB, novice-training level eventing packer with good dressage backround. Nice temperment on the ground, and just a click with me and sed horse


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sounds like a dream horse, good luck


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^yup!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Does it have to be 16.3 HH +? Just wondering because you could find ALOT of great horses that are still in the 16HH range that are N/T/P packers! Just keep your mind open! I'm excited to hear about the potential new horses when you try them out though!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^yes, just about, because I am 5'9" and still growing, and I have a long torso, arms and legs, so I need alot of horse under me! Just to put it in persepctive, my mom fit almost perfectly on an 18.2HH horse for her dressage mount


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh geeze! I'm jealous of your height. I'm used to being too small (i'm 5'2"). What the heck breed was your mom's dressage horse?! haha.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^haha! I LOVE being tall, I am taller than both my parents at this point, well, I'm just as tall as my mom!  Appolloux was a percheronXfresianXwarmblood, he was a dappled chestnut with a star and a snip, and a few white socks I think, he was never placed lower than 2nd


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wow! What a cross! I'm in love with Warmbloods and Draft crosses (even though I think they're virtually the same thing). Love the way his name is spelled!

My mom is shorter than me and my dad is average height. So i'm destined to be short forever...boo... haha


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck on your horse search! remember to keep an open mind! I hated riding big horses, and didn't want anything over 16hh (huge in my mind) I ended up with a 16.3hh beast who is NOT still growing (in denial)

And, a big bodied horse might carry you better then you might think. My long bodied 5'11 dad fits my 15hh Qh/Paint better than his 16.2 TB.

Oh, and be sure to post pictures and have fun!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha Eventerdrew- yes, he was an amazing horse! We had to sell him due to his horrible ground manners and the fact that my mom broke her back and wasn't up to par of riding anymore. 

^^Thanks I will! one of my trainer's friends is down there and she has helped our whole team find horses! So I am very optimistic about this trip!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Haha! I'm glad you like yourself some tall horses, you can keep them!  I'm all of 5'3" with short legs and perfectly happy to stick with those that are about 15 hands myself. I'd probably need a stepladder to get on something 18h tall!

I hope your trip goes well and you find what you're looking for. Make sure to share pictures with us if you do (or even if you don't).


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

You might also look a QH if they fit the bill in all other ways. There are horses out there that are in the AQHA registry that are 7/8 TB, and they can get really tall. 17H for QH in English is almost the norm, and one horse that I'm looking at is 16.2 as a two year old with a brother who is 18.2. Best of luck, though, and let us know what you find!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^yea, my friend had a QH who was 16.2, but he just had HORRIBLE feet and leg issues! I think there might be a QH that I'm looking at, not sure though! 
And Sharpie, def getting pics and vids!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck!
Hope u find one 
I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

there are lots of good horses down here in florida, what area of florida are you shopping?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Around Ocala and Jacksonville


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

cool, thats near me.... we found a horse we wanted to buy just recently but we figured we had time since its slower in the summer and she got snatched up. Lots of great barns and trainers around here. I would say come see my horse but I think I am keeping her (in love) and besides she doesn't fit the bill in many many ways LOL

You will have fun, be prepared is darn hot right now and humid.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ocala is my love <3 haha. I went down there in Feb. to train/groom for Buck Davidson when he was starting his season. I met Laine Ashker, Ralph Hill, Darren Chiacchia, Bruce Davidson, Waylon Roberts and Wendy Lewis! It was awesome! Everyone down there is so nice.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea that is what I have herd! 
As long as it isn't raining, sounds like the weather here right now!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am jealous too, hope you share your finds with us, lots of videos and pics please....good time to buy for sure


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I will! Thanks, yea, with this economy alot of people are selling


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Woo! Horse shopping. So exciting. Keep us updated.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Ha ha, Ocala's about two hours from me. 
LOTS of great horses around here. Good luck!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^thanks! And I'll keep you posted!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well aperently something got lost in translation, because I am aperently leaving Monday insted of tommarow! LOL! And I was freaking because I had to pack! silly me....


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Too bad you aren't closer to CA. Our previous Pony Club instructor just got married, can't keep her horse anymore and is selling Henry, the perfect horse! He's about 16.3, big, stout chestnut TB gelding, 11 yrs. old, jumps anything and everything, has placed very well in 3-Days, I believe doing prelim., great horse all around, friendly, good ground manners, does trail too and I think she's asking around $10,000 for him now, was asking $17,000 but finances and the economy are making it hard to move horses. 

Well, hope you have fun and find what you are looking for!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^I don't think that CA is in our place to go list! haha, to far! He does seem perfect though!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

mom and i are leaving in about 5 minutes. And yes, it is 4:45 AM


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

good luck and don't forget to take pics/vids


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! Early day. That's exciting. Good luck and have fun (you're already gone, but yeah. lol)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I found and road ALOT of horses! I have narrowed it down to two horses.
Amadore- Trekahner gleding, dappled grey, 18HH, never done a recognized event, but done lots of dressage, and will jump everything! Con- doesn't have alot of scope. 
Westwood Worrier- Bay gleding, done through Intermediate, but didn't want to do it, so he is a BN, novice paker, and will jump ANYTHING at all! Great gallop, and has the physical ability to go advanced if his rider didn't push him to fast, and had the time to get acusstumed to each other, he has the time to get used to his rider, he might go advanced! I really really like him and I think he might be the one!


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Yay i love horse shopping
My god your so tall im bearly 5"0 lol i like being little though means i still get to ride my pony 
Good luck


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

pics?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

non yet, I will upload them later!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to tell you all of this!
First, I got to ride around all of the o'conner's arenas and their XC course! And I got to hack to and from the XC there! I LOVE their barn! AND I got to meet.... RALPH HILL! He was so nice, and he is so dedicated to his little 3 year old now! And I think I am buying the horse that he first rode after his fall! Geof is such a sweetie! And I got to train with three star riders and basically got lessons from some of the pros!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! youre SO lucky. hope you get the right horse your looking for!!!!!


AND GET THEM PICTURES UP!  hehe


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well here is me and Geofrey together! And the vid of Amador is uploading on Youtube right now!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he looks nice! Ralph is really nice. He and I had a little chat while watching Prelim dressage at Rocking Horse II this past February. He kept saying "oh if I could just ride and train again...". Sounds like he's back on track. When I last saw him he was still walking with a cane. So good for him!

My trainer (Buck D.) rode Westwood Warrier (yeah that's really how his name is spelled. haha) this past Feb. at Rocking Horse and Ocala HT. I saw him go at Buck's place when he first rode him and then I saw him take him to Rocking Horse in the Training Div. If you want to know more info about him from what I saw, you can PM me. I don't really want to put the info out on the public board.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^Yea, I know Buck rode him, so did Lucinda Green. I really like the way he is! 
Ralph is so nice! He really cares about his little three year old! He will lunge and hand graze that little thing no matter the weather!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Well here is me and Geofrey together! And the vid of Amador is uploading on Youtube right now!



WOW! He's gorgeous!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^thanks! I love his blaze, it is so cute!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the video uploaded hehe.




And is Geofreythe horse you might buy?!?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^no, youtube was being stupid! 
And yes, I think so.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet! Hes STUNNING!
you two look really good together.
How old is he?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

He's 8, almost 9. Thanks, I really like him, and I fit him!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, my trainer and I talked and we decided that Amador is to green for me at this point in time. So I think Geof is what I'm going with!  My trainer still has to watch the vids and stuff, so it isn't final yet.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It's official, we are getting him vetted, and I think Geoffry is now mine!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks! I'll keep ya'll updated


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> Ocala is my love <3 haha. I went down there in Feb. to train/groom for Buck Davidson when he was starting his season. I met Laine Ashker, Ralph Hill, Darren Chiacchia, Bruce Davidson, Waylon Roberts and Wendy Lewis! It was awesome! Everyone down there is so nice.


I have a friend training with him right now, he actually just sold her horse.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^cool! Ruthie(the lady that is training Geof right now) bought her dog from Buck.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

bump for JDI


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hm, neat. I guess I don't come on this thread too often... Congrats


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a photo just like this of Chinga and I on our very first ride.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is awesome, he's so cute! You guys look good together- perfect for each other, LOL.  
Congrats!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Awww thanks guys! Ariel had gone to long without a problem that the vet had to see, so she decided to get an abcess in her foot this morning, so he is coming out in 2 hours and I am going to ask him if he saw the x-rays.

Geof has spurs in his hocks and ruffing of his nivicular, but everyone I've talked to said it was fine, so I think it is deffenat!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? Huh. Strange.
Personally, as a buyer, if I was looking for a performance horse, I wouldn't touch a horse with those problems, but that's just me. 
He's a cute horse, best of luck.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry, but IMO, for an event horse at the level you are looking at, spurs in the hocks and roughing of the navicular is a big fat Fail of the vet check.

But good luck with him if you are getting him. Just wouldn't be what are considered "acceptable" problems to me.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Stormyblues what does your vet say? Your trainer? I would be very careful as I would be suspect too. If you get this horse and he is only sound for a short time or begins having issues then what can you do? You won't be able to sell him very easily and then you will have really bonded with him.... .just think long and hard.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.:-|


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

well put spyder.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.:-|


Short, not so sweet, but accurate.

Stormy, I have no idea what you are paying for your horse but based on where he is I'm going to guess that he above my paygrade. My point is that with the description you gave concerning his hocks and navicular, I would pass on him even if he was free. He just will not stand up to what you are looking for. Don't get pulled in by who has him - he does not seem like a good candidate.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Stormy please think about this. You will fall in love and you could very well end up with a horse who will not allow you to follow your riding dreams and then you are stuck with a horse you can't do much with and vet bills. Please get second opinion. Who vetted him? A vet that you use or someone in Florida who knows the owners? I am not saying they are not being honest because obviously they are telling you about the issuses but they have been downplayed. I think you are just happy to have found the right horse and sort of ignoring the obvious. I know you have parents/trainer/etc so I trust you will make the decision based on the right reasons. Hope it works out for you whatever horse you end up with.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.:-|


Haha I agree with iridehorses here, and actually considered putting that exact phrase on my original post... heh, go figure.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

there are ton of quality horses out there especially if you are willing to take a road trip to see them. Heck I would probably go with the greener one if it vetted perfectly. Slow down and think and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Geof has spurs in his hocks and ruffing of his nivicular, but everyone I've talked to said it was fine, so I think it is deffenat


I don't see how a horse with these issues, even made it to the levels he supposedly made it to. Or, that could be the reason why they stopped Eventing him and put him up for sale too.

There is no way, a horse with these issues with withstand, and you have to stop and think about him and his wellbeing as well - put him before you. Think of the destruction that is going to occur to his poor joints doing what his rider asks him to do - and he obviously has heart and conviction to do this demading sport, with the issues he has. Just because he has a heart of gold, doesn't mean his poor body will permit him to do what you want. 

Think about that.

I wouldn't touch him with a 10 foot pole either, he is a lovely horse and would be great for a pasture mate, but that's all I would do with him - poor fellow. *I would never ask him to event knowing what is wrong with him physically.*

I don't see what is wrong with Stormy, you two have been together for a while now - why not focus on her and just continue on growing together??? Why are you giving up on her? You both are green, why not venture forward together, learning and growing as a team?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I live in Ocala!!!! lol


----------



## horseluvrbaybay (Jul 1, 2009)

lucky,
i really want a horse, i know almost everything to know about raising a horse, but i just cant afford one right now. i have been riding one and taking lessons on him for free at a really nice barn where i live, but i just really want a horse of my own, cant wait for the economy to turn around so i can get one!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If you want a horse to plod around the countryside then buy him.
If you want to buy a horse to compete then the horse must be 100%, a competition horse is exposed to lots of work / strain and if it isn't 100% it'll break down .

Not to be too blunt but I would have to be barking mad to buy a competition horse that had any physical problems at all ( either that or I would have to know nothing about horses at all ).


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you get tons of vids and pictures like you said you would? You've gotta post them!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

He has done Pre-Limb and Intermidiate SUCESSFULLY. 2 Vets, my trainer, AND our racehorse trainer who has NEVER seen this horse EVER, have said that these problems will cause NO problems to him EVER. He has had NO changes AT ALL in THREE YEARS. He has never had joint injections. He is PERFECTLY SOUND. But you guys would know more than two certified and trained vets, a certifed trainer, a three star and four star rider, and a person who trains the most grulingly worked horses in the world right?

And Blue is way to small for me to get anywhere on her. She is 15.1 and I am 5'8". My legs hit her legs in my dressage saddle. And the vids arn't on my camera.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> He has done Pre-Limb and Intermidiate SUCESSFULLY. 2 Vets, my trainer, AND our racehorse trainer who has NEVER seen this horse EVER, have said that these problems will cause NO problems to him EVER.


 
Make sure you get that in writing ( just in case you whish to do something down the road).


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I live in Ocala!!!! lol


 Really? Have you ever been to Willow Run stable?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> He has done Pre-Limb and Intermidiate SUCESSFULLY. 2 Vets, my trainer, AND our racehorse trainer who has NEVER seen this horse EVER, have said that these problems will cause NO problems to him EVER. He has had NO changes AT ALL in THREE YEARS. He has never had joint injections. He is PERFECTLY SOUND. But you guys would know more than two certified and trained vets, a certifed trainer, a three star and four star rider, and a person who trains the most grulingly worked horses in the world right?
> 
> And Blue is way to small for me to get anywhere on her. She is 15.1 and I am 5'8". My legs hit her legs in my dressage saddle. And the vids arn't on my camera.


Well to be fair, the riders are trying to sell him.. so of course they'd say that it wouldn't cause a problem. If you believe all of them, then go for it. Doesn't seem like there's a part of you that DOESN'T want him, right?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad. She's a lovely horse. 

I agree with barefoot - people will say anything to sell a horse. But you know what, the choice is yours - not ours. This is a horse that you will have to ride and take care of daily - not us. I just feel bad for him knowing he's going to be asked to answer these difficult questions with the physical issues he has..........

We are here only trying to help you - there is no need for you to get defensive. We are thinking about the horse too and his wellbeing.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

No acctaully, I have and never will meet his owner, never met Buck, the only person that showed me the horse was Ralph Hill, and Ruthie who is training him at the moment
And Blue isn't getting sold. I'm still going to do hunters on her to make sure she has a job, and my little bother is learning on her


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

From personal experience the bigger named the person is the more likely I will get every opinion BUT theirs to make a final choice.

I was scammed only once and from that moment on I trust no one...especially the ones selling the horse (referring to breeders/trainers or BNR).

Not all but a lot are the biggest scammers out there.:evil:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> He has done Pre-Limb and Intermidiate SUCESSFULLY. 2 Vets, my trainer, AND our racehorse trainer who has NEVER seen this horse EVER, have said that these problems will cause NO problems to him EVER. He has had NO changes AT ALL in THREE YEARS. He has never had joint injections. He is PERFECTLY SOUND. But you guys would know more than two certified and trained vets, a certifed trainer, a three star and four star rider, and a person who trains the most grulingly worked horses in the world right?
> 
> And Blue is way to small for me to get anywhere on her. She is 15.1 and I am 5'8". My legs hit her legs in my dressage saddle. And the vids arn't on my camera.


 *They were just giving their advice :shock: And the way you wrote that is very immature IMO. 
If you really like Geoffry (sp?) get him. *


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think my trainer, my vet, or Ruthie would scam me. She has found all of our team's horses, and only Gandalf has had leg problems and that is because he hurt himself in the trailer


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Stormy, the only things you said about him was that he has hock problems and a ruffed navicular. What did you expect people to say? If your vet cleared him and you're satisfied, buy him - but when you ask for opinions, give all the information at one time.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I never asked for opnions. I just said what the x-rays showed


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know this isn't what you want to hear but I have to agree with iride. I think you'd be better off looking for another horse. I know he's coming from a great barn and terrific trainers but he has the potential to have huge issues. and no vet can garuntee there will be no issues. They very rarely will. They won't. 
If you are happy with the horse then get it, but my opinion is to keep looking.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I'm going with the vet. He hasn't had ANY problems in the last three years and all the x-rays are the same.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I think you made your mind up a while back .


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

not until yesterday where my vet said that spurs in his hocks and a little ruffing of his nivicular were just coming with his age and him working hard.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

So if the questions about her hocks and NAVICULAR are arising now due to work and age what is she going to be like a year down the road


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Fine. And it isn't arising now, he has had these for years. He has the physical ablity to go advanced


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck to you then. Just let your farrier know about the "potential" issues. And enjoy your new horse. I wanna see pix....


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

as for the going advanced, if he had the potential, Buck would have bought him... just saying. but good luck with a horse that might go lame in a year or two. for the record- he has NOT gone Prelim successfully as shown by his USEA record and has never competed in a USEA recognized Intermediate horse trial...


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

> not until yesterday where my vet said that spurs in his hocks and a little ruffing of his nivicular were just coming with his age and him working hard.





> Fine. And it isn't arising now, he has had these for years. He has the physical ablity to go advanced


So he's had it for years but it's just arising now

Is it black or is it white cause I'm confused


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Gee guys, I would've given up on this thread many posts back. It's obvious she doens't care to listen to your very well thought out advice, she's going to buy him regardless. So, I say if he goes lame or can't compete to the level she wants him to, that's what she gets, she deserves it. Of course I hope he WILL do well for her, I sure don't wish ill on anyone, but I certainly wouldn't continue to try to advice her, even though I agree with you guys, because she's just going to be rude about it and not care anyhow....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think we have given Stormy all the advice she can use (or not use). What she does with our opinions are up to her. I'm sure we all wish her the best of luck and success with her new horse if she does decide to buy him. Aside from that I think this thread can only go down hill. If she does buy him I'm sure we will see another thread of her hopefully enjoying him.

Good luck Stormy


----------

